# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Менеджеры паролей, которые всегда с вами

## SDA

В эпоху Веб 2.0 едва ли не каждый второй сайт оснащен какими-либо социальными функциями, и для полноценного его использования необходимо пройти регистрацию. В результате активный веб-серфер оказывается обременен десятками логинов и паролей, и единственный способ не забыть их и не перепутать – воспользоваться специальными утилитами для хранения персональных данных. Если же вы выходите в Интернет с разных компьютеров, то имеет смысл обратить внимание на программы, не привязывающиеся к конкретному ПК, благо у многих из них есть portable-версии, запускающиеся с USB Flash Drive.
дальше http://itc.ua/node/38100

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

